# Any guidelines about the latest system for Dermatologists?



## FiftyOne (Jul 14, 2016)

I visited a friend who is also my dermatologist. I witnessed how she consumed a lot of time managing practices and patient's records. It seems challenging for her to meet the demands especially in giving quality care for patient. By the way, we have talked about some tech tools that could make her daily task easy. Though, I'm not sure also if those are reliable and applicable to her profession. Just to help her, We just want. What can you say about the new system for patients and doctors nowadays? Any guidelines for my friend please?


----------



## toupeemoor (Aug 4, 2016)

Maybe the latest that you are referring is about ehr.  Am I correct? I'm not sure about its reliability but its commonly used by almost all medical professionals these days. My sister-in-law is a doctor and has tried the electronic medical services. So far, she's not complaining about it.


----------



## FiftyOne (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks, toupeemoor, those are the same as electoronic medical records from what I've read. I'm glad your sister in law is benefiting from using EHR. Can you recommend the vendor of the software she's currently using? We've scoured the internet for EHR vendors that she can get in contact with but there's a lot of them and we'd like to get suggestions from those that have personally used one. TIA!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Aug 5, 2016)

Try Epicor.


----------

